# Saskatchewan Nominations



## Alim Hasan (Mar 9, 2021)

Please can someone tell what are the chances of getting an invitation from Saskatchewan with 67 points?


----------



## Marinemarine (Mar 21, 2021)

That's their cutoff, depends on job code as well I guess


----------

